# i'm not fitnsexy..in reality i'm 200lbs fat whale who wants ronnies babies



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

what do ya'll think i need to work on?? i'll post some more pics later


----------



## charley (Jul 2, 2013)

Your a cutie for sure.........I'm liking it all  ..& your lips full & sexy..you're killin me...lol


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

thank you


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 2, 2013)

up the dose


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> up the dose



dose of what? i'm not currently on anything except vitamins and a fat burner


----------



## sneedham (Jul 2, 2013)

Very good work...thou look awesome..the only thing I could really see that might need work is your calves..

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 2, 2013)

Show tits


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Very good work...thou look awesome..the only thing I could really see that might need work is your calves..
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta




thank you  my legs have been suffering from the car wreck i was in i had a knee injury so i'm slowly working back into legs i miss my squats lol


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 2, 2013)

Hard to tell. Need to see nudes for accurate evaluation. Plz post here or PM to my inbox.


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

nice try ya'll i'm not that easy jeez lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 2, 2013)

You look about 5 pounds away from being really tight. But I bet you lose some boob if you drop those five.  Whole mid section and arms look good. Back pic on profile is pretty good.

Kills me to ask...but we need moar leg and butt pics.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> You look about 5 pounds away from being really tight. But I bet you lose some boob if you drop those five.  Whole mid section and arms look good. Back pic on profile is pretty good.
> 
> Kills me to ask...but we need moar leg and butt pics.



Would have to agree here. ^^^

You realise this is Anything Goes section? Things get a little feral in here at times.


----------



## independent (Jul 2, 2013)

Cawk pics too.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2013)

U look great, but we need to see more skin!


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> You look about 5 pounds away from being really tight. But I bet you lose some boob if you drop those five.  Whole mid section and arms look good. Back pic on profile is pretty good.
> 
> Kills me to ask...but we need moar leg and butt pics.




this is a fairly recent one that shows off my legs its a few weeks old 






[/URL]Uploaded with ImageShack.com[/IMG]


----------



## the_predator (Jul 2, 2013)

So, you are a woman, in an AG section, asking for criticism. You then proceed to show us a tight little body and wonder why a bunch of geared up guys(in an anything goes forum) want nude pics  After all of this is said and done, I suppose I can be a gentleman about this...can we see your tits PLEASE?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 2, 2013)

fitnsexy=saney


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 2, 2013)

You're not on my face.

That is my only criticism lol!

Jk jk but anything goes!


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

i can handle whatever ya'll throw at me i'm a tough girl like i said before lol and who is saney?


----------



## Swfl (Jul 2, 2013)

so you like it rough... that is what i'm taking away from all of this.


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

Swfl said:


> so you like it rough... that is what i'm taking away from all of this.



maybe just a little


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 2, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> i can handle whatever ya'll throw at me i'm a tough girl like i said before lol and who is saney?



saney is first openly transexual ag's member


----------



## Watson (Jul 2, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> this is a fairly recent one that shows off my legs its a few weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry but ive got to ask, pre or post op?

jk lolz

whos gimmick are you?


----------



## JimmyStixx (Jul 2, 2013)

Arm definition. Maybe some upper chest. That's just me trying to be super critical. U look good.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 2, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> this is a fairly recent one that shows off my legs its a few weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

Griffith said:


> sorry but ive got to ask, pre or post op?
> 
> jk lolz
> 
> whos gimmick are you?



that was a little harsh lol  and what do you mean gimmick? i'm no ones anything sorry


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd hit it... Looks pretty clean from here but could we see a snatch shot? Gotta make sure there's no salami swinging .


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

SupaSwole said:


> I'd hit it... Looks pretty clean from here but could we see a snatch shot? Gotta make sure there's no salami swinging .





haha nice try again


----------



## Watson (Jul 2, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> that was a little harsh lol  and what do you mean gimmick? i'm no ones anything sorry


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 2, 2013)

any chance of a penis pic?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Would have to agree here. ^^^
> 
> You realise this is Anything Goes section? Things get a little feral in here at times.





the_predator said:


> So, you are a woman, in an AG section, asking for criticism. You then proceed to show us a tight little body and wonder why a bunch of geared up guys(in an anything goes forum) want nude pics  After all of this is said and done, I suppose I can be a gentleman about this...can we see your tits PLEASE?



I warned her last week. She's tough...


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> any chance of a penis pic?



not unless you're posting one sorry


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I warned her last week. She's tough...



i got this


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 2, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> not unless you're posting one sorry



I wanna see a triumphant veiny bastard.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 2, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> not unless you're posting one sorry



sure i'll make a thread then


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> i can handle whatever ya'll throw at me i'm a tough girl like i said before lol and who is saney?



You're pretty like Saney, only with less hair


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> I wanna see a triumphant veiny bastard.




me too come on let's see it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> me too come on let's see it



Someone will be banned if this woman isn't shown some cawk immediately!


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 2, 2013)

thecaptn' said:


> someone will be banned if this woman isn't shown some cawk immediately!



SIR YES SIR! Going to shave my male genitalia right now, sir!!!!!!


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> SIR YES SIR! Going to shave my male genitalia right now, sir!!!!!!



don't rush you might catch the skin on your nutts  lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> SIR YES SIR! Going to shave my male genitalia right now, sir!!!!!!



Yes remove those foul ginger pubes bro


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 2, 2013)

Ginger pubes FTW


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 2, 2013)

You ungrateful mother fuckers...............


----------



## dmike03 (Jul 2, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> this is a fairly recent one that shows off my legs its a few weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAYUMMM!!! Ain't you a sexy little thing!!!


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 2, 2013)

less collagen in lips. GICH!


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 2, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> less collagen in lips. GICH!



And no leather dresses. They do not properly contour to the curves. She will only wear yoga pants in the AG pics she posts from now on if she knows whats good for her lol.


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 2, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> nice try ya'll i'm not that easy jeez lol



Well it was worth a try. No but honestly you look great. Calves could use a little work but I wouldn't kick you out of my bed.


----------



## Intense (Jul 2, 2013)

Sadly White knights are going to own this thread...



Either show tits or gtfo


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I can't believe you posted this in the AG section.... You realize your talking to a bunch of geared up animals on the prowl looking for raw flesh right? I mean really things are going to get really interesting for you real soon.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2013)

get that adam's apple removed then we can talk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 2, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> I can't believe you posted this in the AG section.... You realize your talking to a bunch of geared up animals on the prowl looking for raw flesh right? I mean really things are going to get really interesting for you real soon.



Yes she does... Speaking of flesh... Lets see yours! C'mon ill rep the shit out of you. Finally get you that star. YOu know you want too.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 2, 2013)

I miss my furry lil muscle bear and his red mohawk


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I miss my furry lil muscle bear and his red mohawk



Not as much as I miss your furry nutsack.............


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 2, 2013)

you look great and you know it...upper body does look frail...but I imagine you are not trying to get all dlb or something


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Not a lot that I can see that needs improvement.

My only criticism is no nude shot. Hard to give an accurate opinion without one.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 2, 2013)

I lost all the men in my internet life...


hmmm


ok!


----------



## Swfl (Jul 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I lost all the men in my internet life...
> 
> 
> hmmm
> ...



I still love you,  that skinny toothpick chick does nothing for me


----------



## SheriV (Jul 2, 2013)

awwwwww 


I like fitnsexy tho....so I don't have nails out


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2013)

She is a government agent.

True story


----------



## SheriV (Jul 2, 2013)

yeah?


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2013)

You heard it from ROID first.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 2, 2013)

ROID said:


> She is a government agent.
> 
> True story



Those are the only women who wear leather skirts.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 2, 2013)

ROID said:


> You heard it from ROID first.



I love you for all your insight and wisdom. Teach me your jedi ways.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I lost all the men in my internet life...
> 
> 
> hmmm
> ...


You haven't lost anyone. With all the test flowing around this place, we would love to see topless pics from both of you. 

An even better idea, how about you two have a scissor party and video it for us.


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 2, 2013)

Yall crack me up and make my life a lot less boring


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 2, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> Yall crack me up and make my life a lot less boring



A better life is one nude away. Just sayin.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd hit that cawk or not, preferably with cawk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 2, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> You haven't lost anyone. With all the test flowing around this place, we would love to see topless pics from both of you.
> 
> An even better idea, how about you two have a scissor party and video it for us.



Im so proud of you!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I miss my furry lil muscle bear and his red mohawk



Me too


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 3, 2013)

Will you let me cum inside the first time ?

If not please, gtfo.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 3, 2013)

U want her nudes she my phony x I have them


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 3, 2013)

not sure how sending out nudes of your ex is really going to do anything to me? and i think that's a little childish when all i tried to do was help her since you ran again from her for no good reason at all. she keeps trying to get you proof and you won't take it. but if you want to be immature about this go ahead you are only making yourself look worse i didn't come here with bad intentions that's what you made it in too


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 3, 2013)

Stfu Courtney I'm going Britney with all this you fucked her name came here playing role slut like u are no u can suffer I screen shot the pics and the things u said now ur fucked


----------



## fitnsexy (Jul 3, 2013)

i'm not really sure what i did wrong here. all this because i tried to help someone i'm really sorry and i told you that i didn't mean to do anything evil or malicious to you at all. this is really crazy you cna't even man up to what you have done you just have to make threats and low blows


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 3, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> U want her nudes she my phony x I have them




Sooooooo, what are you waiting on then?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 3, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> i'm not really sure what i did wrong here. all this because i tried to help someone i'm really sorry and i told you that i didn't mean to do anything evil or malicious to you at all. this is really crazy you cna't even man up to what you have done you just have to make threats and low blows



Low blows are expected in AG. Its the equivalent of kicking eachother in the nuts.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuck this shit I'm so pissed at this bitch


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 3, 2013)

If it was normal times I wouldn't care but fact that I'm fucked up from my mothers death that just accrued what hurts


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 3, 2013)

She even ordered hcg from a member here so she can have a false reading he will confirm this


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! Shit just took a twisted turn...


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 3, 2013)

all i want to know why where you dating a fat bird?


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 3, 2013)

AHHH. On top, I knew you had a lot of crazy shit going on in life and all but DAMN bro. You shouldn't fuck them so good that they follow you on the internet!!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 3, 2013)

great title


----------



## Watson (Jul 3, 2013)

Griffith said:


> sorry but ive got to ask, pre or post op?
> 
> jk lolz
> 
> whos gimmick are you?



i guess TP called another one huh


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 3, 2013)

I deserve a name change like vexectomy or something


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 3, 2013)

Besides I abused so much gear My nuts atrophied long ago.How the fuck could I have more kids?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I deserve a name change like vexectomy or something



Dude, all your Ex's come here to stalk you? Wtf???


----------



## Swfl (Jul 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Dude, all your Ex's come here to stalk you? Wtf???



the real question is HOW do they even know your on this forum?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 3, 2013)

i'm confused.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 3, 2013)

Swfl said:


> the real question is HOW do they even know your on this forum?




this is the real question

fuck dawg, cover your internet tracks a little better

some psycho bitch will have your ass busted for gearz


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 3, 2013)

This one hacked my email was so desperate she came here ordered hcg so she could say she wa prego to trap me.O well I will shoot tren to this Im going destroy my balls for now on this was a close call.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> any chance of a penis pic?



Or at least a 4 inch clit pic.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> fitnsexy=saney


fitnsaney


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 3, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> i can handle whatever ya'll throw at me i'm a tough girl like i said before lol and who is saney?


A very nice,decent and respectable person.


----------



## s2h (Jul 3, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Wow! Shit just took a twisted turn...



No shit...day time drama..." as the hcg slin pin turns"..stay tuned...


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 3, 2013)

s2h said:


> No shit...day time drama..." as the hcg slin pin turns"..stay tuned...



I think this was an excellent post to wake up to. I thouroughly enjoyed it. I didnt like that it was at one of my Reps expense but he handled it LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 3, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> I think this was an excellent post to wake up to. I thouroughly enjoyed it. I didnt like that it was at one of my Reps expense but he handled it LIKE A BOSS.



Cheers... to the boss. I still would like nudes from her friend the bikini model one.  You think you could put a good word in for me ontop?


----------



## gman10 (Jul 3, 2013)

A nude pic from behind on ur elbows and knees would be the best way to REALLY judge what you need work on........pm me pic, I'd understand if you didn't want to just post it on the forum.......


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 3, 2013)

gman10 said:


> A nude pic from behind on ur elbows and knees would be the best way to REALLY judge what you need work on........pm me pic, I'd understand if you didn't want to just post it on the forum.......



Didnt read the whole thread.


----------



## ROID (Jul 5, 2013)

so this old girl knew what she was getting into.

Dang y'all, I didn't mean to lead y'all on.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 5, 2013)

I also learned how to test my hcg for now on.


----------

